# Question on holding (yellow lab)



## pyrofish (May 18, 2005)

At least a few weeks ago (possibly more) I noticed that the yellow lab female that I have was holding, so I moved her to another tank where she could safely release the fry. About 4 days ago she released one of them (or maybe he got away?). But since then she hasn't released any more. It seems like it may have already been over a month since she picked up the eggs. Is it taking longer than it should for her to release the rest of them, or am I just being impatient?

I just thought it was strange that she released one but not the rest. Especially seeing how the the ones I can see in her mouth are probably bigger than the one that "got away".

I'm guessing by now the holding process must be almost over, meaning that stripping the fry at this point would be pointless/ possibly harmfull. But I just thought I'd ask you guys...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

21days is holding time if one got away and it's fully developed i'd go ahead and strip her. won't hurt nothing just be gentle with her, usually i use a qtip and catch their lower jaw and gentle push water through her gills.....


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Click on the second link down here, titled stripping fry, to see a video demonstration 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos.php#


----------



## pyrofish (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the information, both of you! I'll have to see when's the soonist I can get home to do this (I'm at my college dorm right now). I called my mom and she said the fish still hasn't released any more fry yet...

Just one more question: What should I do with the female afterwards? Should I leave her in the tank with the fry for a little while, put her right back in the main tank, or perhaps even put her in a third tank that I have until she regains her strength?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey cool video, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## fantasticaqua (Jun 1, 2006)

I breed labs and I just let the mother go untill she let's them go. Somtimes they will "lose" a couple but it's worth it not to strees her out anymore.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

If you have a large enough group i usually don't run into problems introducing the female back into the tank.

It's less stressful on the fish IMO when you strip. 
A. makes less time for holding, which in turn makes the other fish not pick on her as much
B. Stripping the fry will assist in letting the female getting back to eating and getting back to being healthy again and not to mention they will breed again soon then afterwards 

But if have rather small group, i'd maybe seperate the female out, with labs ive never had a problem, my lab group is only 1m/4f usually all the females are holding at once(dude its alot of fry at once lol)


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

I normally let the mouthbrooding female hold full term (however long it takes: I've had some mbuna release fry at day 14-15 and I've had some yellow labs hold for 6 weeks on a couple of occasions.)


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Kay-bee

as Marty said it's normally much less stressful to strip the females after a few weeks for many reasons. Just make sure not to grab her with a dry hand. I even use stress coat sometimes as a "lotion" on my hands before stripping but normally just wet hands before grabbing the female to strip. As he said it allows her to resume eating which is paramount in keeping your females healthy and growing and producing strong fry. In the wild they would be able to release the fry in rock crevasses and other "safe areas" to grab a bite they pick them back up when danger lurks near. in the home aquarium this isn't an option as in most aquariums containing cichlids "danger" is always near :lol:


----------

